# Kontakt 2



## PaulR (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey guys

I just downloaded the free 30 day trial Kontakt 2 and I don't understand a thing about this - so...

I have it up on the screen - I think it comes as a standalone thingy. I can play the sounds via clicking the keyboard with the mouse on the K2 - but cannot get it to play through my actual keyboard.

Something simple I'm missing probably. Any help appreciated.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe go to File then audio/midi set up where you can set up the keyboard?


----------



## PaulR (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you Chocs!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 2, 2006)

With Kontact open go to the top menu bar under set up and open the Audio/MIDI panel. Under MIDI turn whatever MIDI interface you are using on. Then click OK.
Done.
J


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 3, 2006)

just to make sure, is the demo version standalone only? i don't think so.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 3, 2006)

Waywyn @ Fri Mar 03 said:


> just to make sure, is the demo version standalone only? i don't think so.



No, I used the demo. You get the whole supply of plug-ins in addition to the stand alone. Works for a limited time if I recall with no save function.
J


----------

